

NoRAM DB = “If It Does Not Fit in RAM, I Will Quietly Die For You” - saurabh
http://www.dotkam.com/2011/07/06/noram-db-if-it-does-not-fit-in-ram-i-will-quietly-die-for-you/

======
nl
Did anyone else read that at go _huh_?

I'm not quite sure what made it so difficult to follow - perhaps the run on
sentences and unconventional punctuation? eg: _The point of no schema is NOT
that it changes ALL the time = > then you have just a BLOB, content of which
you cannot predict, hence index. The point is, the schema ( and rather some
part of it ) may/will change, so WHY the heck do I have to carry those key
names (that are VARCHARs and take space) around?_

To address his point, though: NoSQL is important because it breaks down the
self-imposed limits that SQL databases have. Yes, this means they have
difference performance characteristics, and yes it is important to understand
them.

Does that really mean there are only 4 worthwhile NoSQL databases? I don't
think it does, but perhaps for his use-case...

~~~
tolitius
the point is there are only several. and there is a huge difference between a
"loud mouth marketing engines" and "true tech".

------
ricardobeat
471? Where can we see the full list? :)

I wish Riak was more widely adopted. I started implementing geohashing in it
but went to MongoDB for the native geospatial indexing, since time was short.
Haven't heard of anyone doing it. The nodejs interface is so sexy
(<http://riakjs.org/>).

Also, Redis. Is anyone using it as a persistent store? How's it going?

~~~
CWIZO
There was a story here a couple of weeks ago about how PornHub has switched
completely to Redis. So there you go :)

~~~
yanik103
I think it was YouPorn, but yea, same idea :)

------
yanik103
Really liked the CRACS theorem, and agree on Redis and Riak.

One thing I found lacking is the explanation on why Redis, and Hazelcast are
in the list. I don't disagree they should be, but, at least Redis deserves a
better explanation.

